# Hide-away strobe locations



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

I have a 99 F-250 and am considering installing hide-away strobe lights. I have looked at both the Whelen and Tomar kits. What I was wondering is where in each of the lenses people are finding that they are best located. I searched the site and found lots of places for installing the power supply, but nothing realy outlining where they have located the bulbs themselves.

Thanks everyone! :waving: 

Pete


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I have a 01 F350 with 6 whalen hide aways. One each in the front directional. One in each brake light, the strobe was installed directly below the brake bulb. And then one in each reverse light. There is not much room at all in there for the reverse ones but they do fit. The whole was drilled about 1/4 of an inch from the whole for the reverse bulb. Good Luck


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a nova 606 and my hide a ways are in the reverse lights and front markers.can't put them where they will flash red or clear in this state.i use amber strobes not clear ones so in the reverse light it flashes orange


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

In NY you cant use clear. Only amber. Can usually get away with red to the rear, but legally, only amber is allowed for non-emergency vehicle use. State Troopers here are cracking down hard on the clear strobes in the headlights. Dont do it! Besides, its confusing for other motorists. Lets all use amber as the law allows, and everyone will know we are engaged in highway operations, not emergencies.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

You may want to think about putting some in the roof clearance marker lights instead of the turn signals...

Having them in the front directionals will get to be quite annoying after a few hours of the reflection off of the plow in your face. Plus, they're low and not very visible unless the plow is down. 

I have an 02' 350 and will be installing a set soon... thinking about the roof markers, the reverse lights, and the two clear lights on either side of the third brake (amber bulbs). 

Those tomar Neobes look like the ones I'll be getting too. 

Being an Orange county native... as CPSS said, red or clear strobes are a big no no in NY.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

We have been installing amber in the front headlights. When mounted to the center near the top of the radius it gives the effect of multiple flash because of the reflection off the inner mirrors of the housing. 

Mounting in the brake lights with clear. Flashes red but shows up extremely well and the State boys would rather have us seen and not hit.

The marker lights are tricky. You'll loose your original bulb unless you do some creative wiring due to space problems. Same goes for the cargo lights by the center high brake light.

Got creative on one truck and put a set in the plow marker lights. Plug/unplug was a pain though.

Would like to do the back up light install but have poor visibility on the ones we have done vs. Brake light.

Going to french a set into a 2003 towing mirror running light bulb area.

12 heads going on that one. 2 headlights. 4 cab markers, 2 tail lights, 2 mirror markers and 2 cargo lights. 20 watt's per head on high power. There are other bulbs out there that are compatable allowing for tight installs. Just match the output wattage to the bulb.

Jerre


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks everyone for the replies....if anyone else has any other ideas, keep 'em coming!!! You can't get enough too much information....

Pete :waving:


----------

